# Questions about Holiness?



## PinkPebbles (Oct 14, 2011)

I've read some recent threads in regards to holiness and I'd like to ask you ladies some questions. 

I believe this could turn into a good discussion and perhaps clear up some misunderstandings and miscommunication amongst the Body of Christ concerning holiness.

1) What does holiness means to you?

2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?

3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?

4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?

5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 14, 2011)

*1) What does holiness means to you?*

I believe this is what is meant by holiness...

_1 Peter 1:13-16 (KJV)

 13 Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;

 14 As obedient children, not fashioning yourselves according to the former lusts in your ignorance:

 15 But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation;

 16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy._


*2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*

No. Most churches and fellow Christians encourage the "sinning Christian" concept. They believe as long as you believe in Jesus, you are saved. They believe if you sin, all you have to do is pray it away. And a lot of Christians have an hierarchy system when it comes to sin. They'll look down on someone for doing one of the bigger sins while having total disregard of their own. Or, they'll make up things to be sin to divert the attention away from their own sins. For instance, people talk about how "not going to church" is a sin, when in reality it's not a sin.


*3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*

I do not know anyone personally who exemplifies holiness. I wish I did.


*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*

Yes. People are conforming more and more to the world and being very laxed on morals and values.


*5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*

No. I actually open my ears up to things about holiness, as long as they are talking about TRUE holiness that God speaks of in the Bible... not all this fluff about "you need to be at church Sunday and Wednesday, participate in all ministries, obey your pastor, and give your tithes or else you're salvation is suspect." That is not holiness to me.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 14, 2011)

*1) What does holiness means to you?*

Holiness means living a life that is pleasing the God through Christ Jesus. It is a life that lines up with the Word of God. It is a lifestyle. It is not based on the world's standards or feeling, It is based on God's standard. 

*2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*

Yes, my church encourages Christians to live holy lives. The standard is God's Word. The teachings are based on God's Word. We DO NOT ADD OR TAKE AWAY FROM GOD'S WORD. This is where you get into apostasy. 


*3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*

No, but there are those that are striving towards perfection. This means that we do not live a life of willful sin or justify sin but we do have our human imperfections. Christians still get angry, say things they shouldn't , handle things wrong, etc. Those things will happen but we have a Father who wants us to draw in to Him and not away from Him when we fall short. 

*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*

Yes, many who profess to know Him want to focus on things that gratify their desires now. We have to remember that we are passing through. The bible tells us to set our affections on things above, where Christ sits. (Col 3).  

*5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*

No, and you know why... I fear God. I want to be called to the Marriage Supper of The Lamb. I want to be told "WELL DONE". I want to be with God forever and not separated from Him forever.


----------



## aribell (Oct 14, 2011)

1) What does holiness means to you?

*I think holiness is 100% obedience to the word of God.  That involves both not doing those things that He says are sin, but also thinking like Him, being like Him, walking in His Spirit.  Furthermore, it means not being of the world, which is where I see much of the difficulty to be, because I could, like the Pharisees, technically not sin outwardy but still be ungodly inwardly.*

2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?

*Not really.  I could get away with a much worse life than I live now and not be taken to task for it.*

3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?

* *

4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?

*Yes.  I wish I could say otherwise, and it's something that has bothered me of late; but taking righteousness seriously is treated as if it's unreasonable or extreme.  I think that we often forget that those like Job or Daniel who were considered blameless by God were real men, not mythical archetypes.  If they walked blamelessly before God and men, so can we.*

5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?

*No.  Especially at this point, it's refreshing.  I'm at the place that I fear that many Christians are being deceived into thinking that we can continue in sin and still be accepted by God.  That's the salvation aspect.  But there's also the fact that I believe in order for the church to manifest the power of God truly that the Body must be pure.  So I see sin and worldliness quenching the power of the Spirit in the church.  We could see God do truly amazing things in abundance if we would be right.*


----------



## InVue (Oct 14, 2011)

1) What does holiness means to you?

Holiness to me is a way of life. It is living a concentrated life to God. It is to be sold-out to God. Meaning serving God and doing His will in every aspect of your life. It is in the way you dress, talk, walk and treat others. When a person is holy, you see the difference in his/her mannerisms and overall presentation. Even if you can’t quite understand you know there is something different about the person.

2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?

Yes, I am encouraged by my church to live holy. We are a holiness church. We believe that it is the right way to live.

3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?

Yes, I am fortunate enough to know some holy women and men of God. Some of whom have prayed for me and God answered their prayers. Through watching their lives over the years, I have learned that if you live a holy life God will answer your prayers and bless your life. 

4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?

Yes, I must say that holiness as a way of life today has changed and the old-time way is rumored in the church world as becoming obsolete. Even though I see people who once held up the standard of holiness backsliding and saying, "it don't take all of that." There is a remnant of believers who believe that holiness is God’s standard way of living and they are holding fast to their faith. Some of us believe what it took for the saints of old to live a victorious life. It's going to take the same for us to make it into the kingdom of God especially in this day and time.

I grew up in the 60s back in that era sanctified saints were recognizable because they were different from the world. They were good people but sometime misunderstood because of their commitment to God. Saved folk back in the day, did not play with God. They didn't talk scripture one minute and be cussing, smoking, and drinking with you later on. If you were in their midst you felt the conviction. It wasn’t because they demanded you accept their ways. Their lifestyle made you feel condemned. There was an admiration and respect you had for their way of life. You either got saved or stayed away that’s how strong of an aura you got from being in their presence. Again I say they didn't play with God. It was holiness plus nothing... 

5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?

No, I welcome any conversation about living holy.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

Ladies – I appreciate your responses, and it’s indeed edifying.

The Lord is calling me to draw closer to Him, and examine my walk; so this topic is very dear to my heart.

As I began to study His word on holiness and seek understanding, I’m coming across some powerful verses that are ministering to me.

When I asked myself the question – what does holiness means to me, I said what I was taught which is to be set apart. However, I knew that I had to go deeper to fully understand what God requires from those who profess Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior.

I hope others chime in this discussion .


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2011)

*1) What does holiness means to you?*

  The very nature of the Great I AM. The path He set before those reborn in His Spirit and dying to self. The more we obey the Holy Spirit’s guidance, the more our connection to Him (His holiness) increases. Without Him within me, I have no hope of being like His Son.

*2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*

  I am encouraged by Him directly for He wanted this vessel fit for His use.

*3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*

  I have never pondered this because my model is Christ. I can see righteousness, but can we really see holiness?

*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*

  Even when it was done, the teachers did not make sure people were actually walking in His power. Look at the result!
*
5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*

  No, unless s/he is talking about our works making us holy. I usually do not turn away but remind him/her that Christ within directing our steps is what makes us holy.

  Funny you should post this. I found a great article detailing the difference between holiness and righteousness. Once I clean up the confusing formatting, I will post it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Funny you should post this. *I found a great article detailing the difference between holiness and righteousness. *Once I clean up the confusing formatting, I will post it.


 
I look forward to reading the article!


----------



## InVue (Oct 15, 2011)

*To clarify my perspective.* 

PinkPebbles you will probably get different answers to your questions, as people typically speak from personal experience and different affiliations in the Gospel. I was speaking from a southern pentecostal perspective because that has been my upbringing and the only doctrine that I have been exposed to in terms of Holiness. In the south Holiness was a small demonination.The largest group I believe was COGIC. 


Psa 37:37 Mark the perfect man, and behold the upright: for the end of that man is peace.

Upright is a synonym for holy.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

InVue said:


> *To clarify my perspective.*
> 
> @PinkPebbles you will probably get different answers to your questions, as people typically speak from personal experience and different affiliations in the Gospel. I was speaking from a southern pentecostal perspective because that has been my upbringing and the only doctrine that I have been exposed to in terms of Holiness. In the south Holiness was a small demonination.The largest group I believe was COGIC.
> 
> ...


 
InVue I appreciated your response and agree that everyone's answer will be based on their knowledge and experience. So no worries...

I just did a search on the difference between righteousness and holiness...and I was like . This is an eye opener for me because I've always used these words synonymously. I've just learned that these are two different things.

I'm waiting for Nymphe to come back before I post what I've just read.


----------



## InVue (Oct 15, 2011)

"I just did a search on the difference between righteousness and holiness..."

Yes, one can be morally righteous, and lack godliness.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

InVue said:


> "I just did a search on the difference between righteousness and holiness..."
> 
> Yes, one can be morally righteous, and lack godliness.


 
Agreed!

This is what stood out to me in the article that I've read.

Righteousness can be learned from men.
*Holiness is learned only from God.*

*Righteousness *- manifests itself in the form of good manners, being fair, courteous and thoughtful of others. It pertains to Christian casuistry. 

*Holiness* - keeping the mind upon God, carrying His presence, pleasing Him, fearing Him and reverencing Him in all things. It is to hold His Word in high regard. It embraces the virtues of prayer, meditation and the practice of His presence.


----------



## InVue (Oct 15, 2011)

*Bingo!* 

It goes back to the scripture:

"Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof..." 2Timothy 3:5

One can be a good person, a righteous person, a religious person, and still not live a holy life. There is power in being holy, being devoted to God, to doing His will, and total surrender. That is the difference.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*
> 
> No. I actually open my ears up to things about holiness, as long as they are talking about *TRUE holiness *that God speaks of in the Bible... not all this fluff about "you need to be at church Sunday and Wednesday, participate in all ministries, obey your pastor, and give your tithes or else you're salvation is suspect." That is not holiness to me.


 
@Poohbear I believe many of us don't know what TRUE holiness means because it is not mentioned in a lot of churches. (A lot of righteous acts are talked about but not holiness) I'm personally reading and studying the depth of its meaning .

From my devotional reading - _Holiness doesn't happen to anyone by accident. It requires a decision of the will._


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 15, 2011)

InVue said:


> *Bingo!*
> 
> It goes back to the scripture:
> 
> ...


 
True...Amen!!!


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this thread. 

I may chime in later when I have more time.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> Agreed!
> 
> This is what stood out to me in the article that I've read.
> 
> ...



That was the article; you found it! Here is the link: The Difference Between Holiness and Righteousness

I really like the charts.


----------



## InVue (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes! I like that article it is on point. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 15, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> Agreed!
> 
> This is what stood out to me in the article that I've read.
> 
> ...


 
I love this breakdown...especially "*the practice of His presence*." This when His presence becomes a way of life for the individual, a lifestyle, a way of being.


----------



## Laela (Oct 16, 2011)

*1) What does holiness means to you?*
 I believe holiness to be the ways of God. The presence of the Holy Spirit living in my spirit. As my body is the temple of God, I am subjected to His will. This presence is what helps keep me in peace with all men. I can't do that, I won't get to see Him face to face. Heb 12:14;  It's constant and daily renewal of spirit, soul and mind to maintain holiness, because one can step outside of His Will. It's a *mind, set* on doing His Will. 
*
2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*
 I'm always encouraged, by my husband, my pastors, my church, my mom, Godly friends and family members. I believe encouragement comes in all forms, even rebuke and correction. It's good for spiritual development, though it hurts at times.
*
3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*
Yes, my mom, and an elder in our church who married us. Real Titus 2 women - givers, intercessors. When I'm in their presence, physically, there's that calmness. They know their Authority in Christ and use it.  They speak with conviction and with the Power of God behind it. It helps keep me focused... I believe everyone can attain this level of Maturity in Christ. I know my identity in Christ, and there is nothing the devil in hell can do to take that away from me.  

*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*
 That's an interesting question, because my answer is NO.  God's people are everywhere. I believe there are many, many more people living for God than there _appears _to be, mainly because attention is going to what is wrong with the Body of Christ. What is wrong seems right, what seems right is wrong. It's a game of confusion spawned by Satan that many Children of God know about. I also believe that there are true believers in different denominations, as man created _religion_. God is no respecter of persons and He is no respecter of any church. The *true Church *is those who belong to God the Father, who worship Him in Spirit and in Truth. God's people are everywhere, and we know He is in control. There is no such thing as 'modern-day Christianity'.. only Christians living in modern times. People are still getting healed, delivered...miracles happen all the time -- the lame walk, they deaf hear, the blind see. Prophetic messages are coming forth, people are still dreaming visions. The devil would like many to think this is not happening now but it is..doubt and unbelief is nothing new. Happened in Jesus' time as well.

*5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?* Honestly, I have on occasions and I have recognized this as a part of my growth in Christ and in maintaining true holiness. I have learned, whenever I got a rise out of something said that is true, I can either accept it or reject it. God has His way of getting my attention-- attestation. When I hear something more than one time, in different ways, from different sources, I know His message is for me. He speaks directly to me as well, through His Word and in prayer. If I'm in tuned, I'll hear. I'm focused on honing my inner ear to 'hear' what God says to me every time, because obedience is key. I've 'missed a word' when I realize I'm walking in disobedience and move to correct it. That's the relational part of living for God.... staying connected TO Him and not allowing fear, guilt or shame to keep me from Him.  Sometimes He sends an angel, lest I dash my foot against a stone. As a matter of fact, He sent one last night to keep me from harm on the freeway and I KNOW that was God! I believe spiritual attacks and darts come at His Children daily and it's His Grace and Mercy that keeps the faithful from destruction. God is my Provider in everything, not just food, clothes and shelter. He keeps me protected from even myself.. that's how deep His love is for me. No greater Love than this and there are days I pray more people would recognize and accept His Love for what it is, than for what they want it to be.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 17, 2011)

Laela said:


> *4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*
> That's an interesting question, because my answer is NO. God's people are everywhere. I believe there are many, many more people living for God than there _appears _to be, mainly because attention is going to what is wrong with the Body of Christ. What is wrong seems right, what seems right is wrong. It's a game of confusion spawned by Satan that many Children of God know about. I also believe that there are true believers in different denominations, as man created _religion_. God is no respecter of persons and He is no respecter of any church. *The true Church is those who belong to God the Father, who worship Him in Spirit and in Truth.* God's people are everywhere, and we know He is in control. There is no such thing as 'modern-day Christianity'.. only Christians living in modern times. *People are still getting healed, delivered...miracles happen all the time -- the lame walk, they deaf hear, the blind see. Prophetic messages are coming forth, people are still dreaming visions.* The devil would like many to think this is not happening now but it is..doubt and unbelief is nothing new. Happened in Jesus' time as well.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing Laela! 

I and many others would like to experience more of the power of the Holy Spirit in our churches and in our lives. Indeed it happens...but it doesn't happen everywhere. 

As mentioned above...many have a form of godliness but deny and or quench the power thereof.

You are blessed to be surrounded and influenced by godly people who truly has a heart after God .


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 17, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> Poohbear I believe many of us don't know what TRUE holiness means because it is not mentioned in a lot of churches. (A lot of righteous acts are talked about but not holiness) I'm personally reading and studying the depth of its meaning .
> 
> From my devotional reading - _Holiness doesn't happen to anyone by accident. It requires a decision of the will._



PinkPebbles - Yes. I'm sure you may have seen some of my posts on this forum where I have asked a ton of questions, but this subject of holiness is what has raised an issue with me. I still have more questions that may not ever be answered, but the main thing I wonder about is how holiness relates to sin and salvation. There are so many different views about it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 17, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @PinkPebbles - *Yes. I'm sure you may have seen some of my posts on this forum where I have asked a ton of questions, but this subject of holiness is what has raised an issue with me. *I still have more questions that may not ever be answered, *but the main thing I wonder about is how holiness relates to sin and salvation.* *There are so many different views about it*.


 
I could relate. I will admit that I don't have all of the answers which led me to do a personal bible study.

I believe holiness (sanctification) is an effort between the individual and God. I believe it is a continuous process. The more we surrender and experience God’s presence, the less we will have a desire to do things that are displeasing to God (sin). However, we cannot operate in our own strength, that’s where the power of the Holy Spirit supposed to come in. 

Firstly, we have to want to be holy and have an understanding of what holiness truly means. Secondly, surrender our desires and wants unto to the Lord. Thirdly, allow the power of the Holy Spirit to operate within us. 

I recently surrendered my desires and wants unto the Lord. I was afraid at first because I thought that I would be miserable. However, that was the best thing I could have done. I was honest with the Lord, and I asked Him to help me. I asked Him to give me a sense of purpose for my life, give me the strength to separate myself from people, places, and things that are not His Will for my life. I asked Him to lead me to a church where my spirit could be fed. I don’t just want knowledge but understanding as well. God has answered me . 

I'm on a journey where God is elevating me and I know He wants me to have spiritual understanding and wisdom to fully operate in the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## InVue (Oct 17, 2011)

PinkPebbles I’m still enjoying that breakdown in the article.
The following was very rich. 

“(Isaiah 26:3; 2 Corinthians 7:1; Philippians 2:12 
Holiness is UNTO THE LORD and not unto man. It cares only to please God, not caring what men may think. (Exodus 28:36) Righteousness is unto all men. It is vicarious living (for others). It does matter that men see us as considerate, kind and thoughtful toward their well being. All of God's commandments teach consideration of others.

Holiness is my personal experience with God that affects my right relationship with people.”

I wholeheartedly agree with the above. Holiness is about pleasing God. I think where we falter is when we seek to please man. God knows our hearts and if we let Him, He will take care of the rest. The Word says "what if some did not believe? shall their unbelief make the faith of God without effect?
God forbid: yea, let God be true, but every man a liar;"  

My favorite scripture is Romans 8:31 “If God be for us who can be against us?” When you live a holy life God is for you, and He along is your judge.  God is greater than all unified forces of men and demons. No one can snatch you out of His hand. He gave us Christ and the Holy Spirit to be our helpers in this holy walk. As long as you follow their guidance your life will be an example to others. 

To be holy is a sacrifice.  When you seek to live a consecrated life adversity will come sometime from unexpected sources. The scripture says “A man's foes shall be they of his own household." Some of the closest people to you both spiritual and natural may turn against you for the gospel’s sake. That is when your faith is tested the most in my opinion.  But through it all it’s worth it! Better to obey God than man.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 17, 2011)

InVue said:


> @PinkPebbles I’m still enjoying that breakdown in the article.
> The following was very rich.
> 
> “(Isaiah 26:3; 2 Corinthians 7:1; Philippians 2:12
> ...


 
In total agreement...thank you!


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 17, 2011)

1) What does holiness means to you? Holiness to me means walking in God's will for your life, seeking His will at all costs. Following His commandments. Not just picking and choosing what feels comfortable to you.

2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life? The church I attend now is definitely more lax than the church I grew up in. I'm at a point where the Holy Spirit personally warns me, convicts me about my stuff, but it would be nice to be in a church that preaches holiness. I was raised COGIC and overall they don't play.

3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?
My parents are great examples. I thank God for them. My dad has definitely set himself apart to the point where back in the day neighborhood kids would make comments. Well, we're suppose to be different!

4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?
Yes. They like to teach prosperity. That's what seems to draw a lot of people in nowadays. People are interested in the riches God can bestow upon us here on this earth. It's not about that. How about coming to church to learn that you can be free from your vices, that you can deny your flesh with the Holy Spirit's help? 

5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?
No. If I feel the person is genuine I love to hear it. 

Does anyone have any good sermons online I can listen to regarding holiness?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 17, 2011)

InVue said:


> @PinkPebbles I’m still enjoying that breakdown in the article.
> The following was very rich.
> 
> “(Isaiah 26:3; 2 Corinthians 7:1; Philippians 2:12
> ...


 

Loving this thread!!

Thank you for this. Holiness will cause religious, outwardly righteous folks to turn on you. I have lived it. It was the deepest hurt but through it all God was perfecting holiness in me. I thank Him for the adversity now. My soul rests in Him alone. He alone is my Source. When others turned on me and left me to die spiritually in my pain, the Lord was there to take me up. I am in tears. I just love the Lord so much. He was using it to set me up for His glory to be revealed in me. He truly knows what is best for His people. 

Also, it is such a blessing to be in communication with you ladies, it is good to find like minded believers.


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Loving this thread!!
> 
> Thank you for this. Holiness will cause religious, outwardly righteous folks to turn on you. I have lived it. It was the deepest hurt but through it all God was perfecting holiness in me. I thank Him for the adversity now. My soul rests in Him alone. He alone is my Source. When others turned on me and left me to die spiritually in my pain, the Lord was there to take me up. I am in tears. I just love the Lord so much. He was using it to set me up for His glory to be revealed in me. He truly knows what is best for His people.
> 
> Also, it is such a blessing to be in communication with you ladies, it is good to find like minded believers.





Isn't it something how God can use hurtful situations to show His greatness? Sometimes that's what gets people's attention. The person affected and those observing.


----------



## InVue (Oct 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> ...Thank you for this. Holiness will cause religious, outwardly righteous folks to turn on you. I have lived it...
> Also, it is such a blessing to be in communication with you ladies, it is good to find like minded believers.



You are most welcome sister in the Lord. I appreciate this forum and all the ladies that participate in it. This particular thread has been a blessing to me, as I love talking about Holiness. And it is a joy to see God's people connecting and sharing.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Holiness to me is to simply be Christ like. To walk in the manner of life as Christ did


----------



## ktykaty (Oct 18, 2011)

*
 1) What does holiness means to you?*
For me holiness=sanctification. To be holy is to be a saint. A saint is someone who let themselves be transformed by the word of God. Holiness is a process, it doesn't happen overnight. We can't achieve holiness on our awn. God is the source of all holiness and It's God Him makes us holy.

*2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*
Yes. My Church encourage me to desire to be holy and God put me in a community where we encourage each other to strive for holiness.

*3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*
I can't say if someone is holy because God is the only judge of anyone's holiness. But I know a woman and I want to be like her when I grow up.

*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*
Yes and no.
There are too many false prophets who are teaching a watered down Christianity. That feel good gospel is not the true Gospel.
And nowadays people are lazy. They don't want to put any effort into achieving what they want. When someone preach about holiness they just ignore them.

*5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*

It depends on the messenger and whether or not the message is from God.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Loving this thread!!
> 
> Thank you for this. Holiness will cause religious, outwardly righteous folks to turn on you. I have lived it. It was the deepest hurt but through it all God was perfecting holiness in me. I thank Him for the adversity now. My soul rests in Him alone. He alone is my Source. When others turned on me and left me to die spiritually in my pain, the Lord was there to take me up. I am in tears. I just love the Lord so much. He was using it to set me up for His glory to be revealed in me. He truly knows what is best for His people.
> 
> *Also, it is such a blessing to be in communication with you ladies, it is good to find like minded believers*.


 
Yes, I appreciate you all .

It's a blessing to know the Lord and be encouraged. 

I just found out that a sister in Christ from my old church passed away. She was only 32 years old and died in her sleep. I'm in shock and sad that she is gone, but I know she is with the Lord.

We never know when God is going to call us home but when he does He will know us by name :Rose:. It just goes to show that things in this earthly realm are only temporary...and the unseen is eternal.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I thank God that Holiness isnt something to be "figured" out but the word of God shows us how to fulfill this thing.. People try to make it some complex mysterious thing, but if we are being obedient to the word of God, we are holy!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I thank God that Holiness isnt something to be "figured" out but *the word of God shows us how to fulfill this thing..* People try to make it some complex mysterious thing, but if we are being obedient to the word of God, we are holy!


 
Indeed, the word of God shows us all things....and we should be freely to discuss ALL things for correction, clarity, and or perhaps fellowship. Amen.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

My comment wasnt toward this thread, I was just simply stating that holiness isnt hard...I think the thread is very informative..


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 19, 2011)

I hesitated to participte..but here goes:

*1) What does holiness means to you?*

Well, to me it doesn't mean comparing religious sects or cultures against another (primitive/modern etc.) and so that there is a general morality we all can comprehend but that we should be careful about determining holiness for others.  Holiness to me means being set apart for Him.  My answer is per my church for our congregants:

*2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?*

Absolutely.  We're centered around the Eucharist and you cannot partake of communion if you aren't in a state of grace.  If you don't receive the eucharist, He is not filling you through your body and soul.  If you don't attend mass, He is not filling you emotionally and intellectually.  We need to avail ourselves of the way He spelled out just how He wishes to commune with us.

*3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?*

JPII, Mother Teresa...they have passed over and I can commune with them through prayer such that they pray for me in this life.  I hope to do the same for others when I pass into eternity.  The Blessed Virgin Mary, mother of Jesus, who always leads men to her Son through prayer for all men.  My earthy mother, father, grandparents, many friends and acquaintances...g-dly people, loving and kind.  They were/are set apart..esp. my kids' g-dparents.

*4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?*

Nope.  If you attend mass, you hear about it constantly.  We go through the whole scriptures in our calendar daily, for the year...then again the next year.  Some might find it dry and mundane.  The word of G-d has life.  Man has no ears.  If you avail yourself of His blessings, then you are being filled.

*5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?*

Sometimes, because I've come across people who attempt to determine what aspects of modern culture are appropriate for me and others rather than allowing the H-ly Spirit to determine that for us.   It's usually people who are part of the fringe group of ultra-orthodox, older or just judgmental.  For example, there are folks from other denominations who attempt to try and convert me out of my faith where G-d has definitely led me.  I pray for them because they don't know what they're doing.  There are others who try and say that television, or dating, or club attendance, drinking, wearing pants, xyz etc. are all wrong.  Well, anything in excess can be wrong.  Again, each person can decide for himself where it is they are supposed to be and if not, living longer will accomplish that.  No one can be another's h-ly spirit.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> My comment wasnt toward this thread, I was just simply stating that *holiness isnt hard*...I think the thread is very informative..


 
Thanks.

@ the bolded it shouldn't be. However, we have a generation that is influenced and being brain washed daily by secular standards on their morals, beliefs, values, and faith. Sadly, these secular standards are seeping into some churches and Christian homes. When the foundation is crack and no longer influenced or mentioned it's not that simple for all.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 19, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Loving this thread!!
> 
> Thank you for this. Holiness will cause religious, outwardly righteous folks to turn on you. I have lived it. It was the deepest hurt but through it all God was perfecting holiness in me. I thank Him for the adversity now. My soul rests in Him alone. He alone is my Source. When others turned on me and left me to die spiritually in my pain, the Lord was there to take me up. I am in tears. I just love the Lord so much. He was using it to set me up for His glory to be revealed in me. He truly knows what is best for His people.
> 
> Also, it is such a blessing to be in communication with you ladies, it is good to find like minded believers.



!!!!!!  And I'm not talking about this outward attempt to look "holy" and whatnot, but just simply *to follow a known directive* from G-d (none of you either...I'm just explaining....hold on).  When I did, all hell broke loose. And it was the best thing I could have done.  At first, I didn't comprehend but later on, I began to see part of the why's.  He was there all along and I'm glad I heeded His call in that.  Boy, am I glad!!!  It saved my life.  Now, that is not to say that other christians think I made a bad or sinful choice - some do but they are not hearing from G-d, they are hearing from their own likes and understanding.  I couldn't comprehend why G-d was telling me to leave my husband...but I surely do know now.  It led me to the full state of grace.  

To those lurkers...whatever it is that He is leading you to do and you definitely know it is the directive of Christ, follow it!!!  If you are unsure, pray, then pray some more and continuously ask Him.  Believe He will give you the answer and if it doesn't line up with friends, family, others...but it lines up with His word, you'd better do it!!!  Somebody is going to say, "hey, wait a min...what is she talking about...divorce?  Isn't that sinful?"  I've explained it a few times.   I'll pm it for those asking how this could be G-d's will for my life.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 20, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> Does anyone have any good sermons online I can listen to regarding holiness?



http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?keyworddesc=Holiness&keyword=holiness


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

1) What does holiness means to you?

Walking in right standing with God, being obedient to his will totally commited to Christ

2) Are you encouraged by your church or Christian community to live a holy life?

Yes, I am blessed to be in a ministry that teaches encourages and propels us to live a Holy life

3) Do you know anyone in your personal life that exemplifies holiness? If yes, is it a blessing to you and others?

Yes I do and yes they both are

4) Do you feel as though modern day Christianity has gotten away from teaching and preaching holiness?

Some have, and are too busy talking about posperity and motivationally encouraging people who are not being fully equipped for this walk

5) Do you cringe or turn away when someone speaks out on holiness? If yes, why?

No, I want to be encouraged too life a life that is pleasing to God even when it hurts my flesh


----------



## Laela (Oct 27, 2011)

This is good... I also came across this great sermon on the two types of Righteousness by Zac Poonen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvLuuDFQCUc&feature=related




Nymphe said:


> That was the article; you found it! Here is the link: The Difference Between Holiness and Righteousness
> 
> I really like the charts.


----------

